# demarrage macintosh classic



## jeanmarie04 (16 Septembre 2008)

bonjour a tous
j'ai voulu redemarrer mon vieux classic de 1990 environ avec disque dur interne mais quand je l'allume l'ecran affiche un damier noir et blanc le disque n'arrive pas à gratter, il est resté plus 10 ans sans être  allumé, est il foutu? avez vous une astuce?
merci


----------



## OrdinoMac (16 Septembre 2008)

jeanmarie04 a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> j'ai voulu redemarrer mon vieux classic de 1990 environ avec disque dur interne mais quand je l'allume l'ecran affiche un damier noir et blanc le disque n'arrive pas à gratter, il est resté plus 10 ans sans être  allumé, est il foutu? avez vous une astuce?
> merci



Il y a de forte chances qu'il soit encore en état de marche.
Tous les détails sur ce sujet sont là :
http://www.biwa.ne.jp/~shamada/fullmac/repairEng.html


----------



## waldo38 (20 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je relance ce post car j'ai le même pb, l'avez-vous résolu ? et si oui comment ?

Merci d'avance

@+


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2009)

Essaie un reset Pram : _Commande__, __Option__, P _et_ R _dès le "boing" jusqu'au "boing" suivant.
Ou mieux, le Zap de la Pram : la même procédure sans lâcher les touches jusqu'au 3ème "boing" (sans compter celui du démarrage).


----------



## waldo38 (20 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

Merci de la réponse mais j'ai déjà essayé une multitude de combinaison de touche mais rien !

Je n'ai aucun son.

J'ai enlever la carte ROM-SIMM et j'ai maintenant des traits horizontaux.
Quand je remets cette carte avec le jumper sur SIM present (un truc de ce genre), j'ai un écran noir.

Je vais essayer de changer la pile et surtout d'en trouver !

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2009)

waldo38 a dit:


> Je vais essayer de changer la pile et surtout d'en trouver !



Alors ça, dans les trucs qu'on est sûr que ça n'a rien à voir !&#8230; 

Bon, tes symptômes sont décris quelque part dans une note technique sur le site d'Apple (ou "étaient", vu l'âge de la bête). Le remède préconisé, si je me souviens bien, consistait à démonter une carte fille chargée de la vidéo, en nettoyer les contacts, puis la remonter. En cas de non efficacité du remède, fallait changer cette carte.

Là, je n'ai pas le temps, je dois partir bosser à l'extérieur, mais ce soir ou demain, je jetterais un &#339;il à la doc "S.A.V." de ta machine pour en savoir plus (ça doit être décrit à la rubrique "troubleshooting", ton problème) !


----------



## RMGM (25 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

Pour ma part, je viens de récupérer un Mac Classic en excellent état, avec 4 Mo de RAM et disque dur 40 Mo, système 7.0.1. Seulement, au bout d'environ 20 minutes, j'ai vu s'afficher un message "Erreur système 2 : Application Finder", me priant de redémarrer sans les extensions, ce que j'ai fait. Lors du redémarrage, le chargement a repris, message "Bienvenue", puis à nouveau le même message d'erreur, et re-redémarrage sans les extensions. Idem. Ne sachant plus que faire, j'ai éteint le Mac avec l'interrupteur, attendu environ 1 minute, puis l'ai rallumé.

Et là, catastrophe : écran noir, avec l'icône du Mac triste, yeux en croix, avec, dessous, une séquence de chiffres : "0000000F", et en dessous : "00000003".

Je l'ai laissé débranché toute la nuit. Je viens de réessayer ce matin : il redémarre sans problème, arrive sur le Finder, et au bout de 3 minutes tout au plus, pareil : "Erreur 2 : Application Finder ; Redémarrer". Je redémarre, j'ai un écran gris avec pointeur souris en haut à gauche, puis rebelote : écran noir, icône Mac triste, yeux en croix, 2 séquences chiffrées. J'essaie le bouton Reset à gauche de l'appareil, que je maintiens plusieurs secondes, et la séquence chiffrée change pour "00000004" et "0000FFFF", et des petits traits pointillés blancs apparaissent ici ou là sur l'écran.
C'est grave, docteur ?

Je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'un problème de disque dur. La mémoire vive, peut-être, vu les séquences chiffrées ? Comme il a été gonflé à 4 Mo (1 Mo d'origine, si mes souvenirs sont bons), le fait de revenir à 1 Mo aura-t-il un effet ? Et question subsidiaire : c'est facile à ouvrir, ce machin-là ?


----------



## Invité (25 Septembre 2009)

Pour l&#729;ouvrir il suffit d&#729;avoir un tournevis torx 15, mais il faut que la lame soit suffisamment longue (au moins 20cm) pour atteindre les vis.


----------



## RMGM (25 Septembre 2009)

J'ai trouvé réponse à mon problème, je mets le lien ici pour information :

http://www.apple-collection.com/HTMsysteme/Mac.Triste.htm

Ce n'est pas gagné dans mon cas, car maintenant, il démarre normalement, m'affiche le Finder, puis, au bout de 2 minutes, paf : une bombe, erreur 2, puis des artefacts apparaissent sur l'écran, puis j'ai le Mac triste, avec une 1ère ligne de chiffres ne se terminant pas par un "F" (signe de problème de logiciel), mais par un chiffre de 0 à 9 (signe de problème matériel).


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2009)

Bon, j'ai regardé (avec retard :rose la liste des "troubleshootings" de la doc SAV, mais pas de damier répertorié : des lignes horizontales, des lignes verticales, mais pas de damier, désolé.


----------



## lpl (26 Septembre 2009)

Pour le damier vois paragraphe 7

http://www.biwa.ne.jp/~shamada/fullmac/repairEng.html

. Checker Flag Pattern

 Symptoms
When turning on the power, you don't hear startup bong. The monitor displays the checker flag pattern.

Diagnosis
(1) The most probable cause is connection troubles between the ROM-SIMM and the ROM-SIMM slot.
(2) Another cause is inappropriate installation of RAM-SIMMs. The memory size of RAM-SIMMs in Bank A is smaller than that in Bank B. You recently upgraded the memory but the configuration was wrong.

Solutions
(1) Pull out the ROM-SIMM from the ROM-SIMM slot. Clean the ROM-SIMM and the ROM-SIMM slot with volatile cleaner or ethanol. Then connect the ROM-SIMM to the ROM-SIMM slot correctly and tightly.
(2) See "Principles of memory upgrade for the SE/30" in the next section, 8. Jail Bar Pattern or Smile Mac in Jail.
When you install SIMMs of different memory size, install the larger ones to Bank A and the smaller ones to Bank B. Each Bank requires a set of four SIMMs of the same memory amount.

lpl


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2009)

lpl a dit:


> Pour le damier vois paragraphe 7
> 
> http://www.biwa.ne.jp/~shamada/fullmac/repairEng.html
> 
> ...



Je connais ce symptôme, il est décrit dans la doc du "SE30"", mais ni dans celle du "SE", ni dans celle du "Classic", qui n'ont qu'un seul banc de Ram (processeur 68000, adressage limité à 24 bits, le SE30 en a deux, son 68030 supportant l'adressage 32 bits via le patch "Mode32"), et dont, si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent, la Rom est soudée !


----------



## Invité (27 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> et dont, si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent, la Rom est soudée !



Eh non, tes souvenirs ne t'abusent pas. 
Il me semble néanmoins que j'ai eu ce symptôme sur mon Classic II après l'avoir laissé à la cave un moment. C'était le contact entre les barrettes de Ram et les banques (toujours de Ram, je ne cause pas de la BNP ! :rateau: ) qui passait mal.
Un nettoyage des dites barrettes et des banques et il est toujours fidèle au poste !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Eh non, tes souvenirs ne t'abusent pas.
> Il me semble néanmoins que j'ai eu ce symptôme sur mon Classic II après l'avoir laissé à la cave un moment. C'était le contact entre les barrettes de Ram et les banques (toujours de Ram, je ne cause pas de la BNP ! :rateau: ) qui passait mal.
> Un nettoyage des dites barrettes et des banques et il est toujours fidèle au poste !



Ce problème (contact Ram), existe bien sur tous les ordinateurs, mais en principe, sur un classic ou un SE, il provoque des rayures verticales, pas un damier (checker en angliche).

Cela dit, ça ne mange pas de pain de passer un petit coup de trichlo sur les contacts des barrettes !

Au passage, je rappelle à quiconque serait intéressé, qu'il me reste un groupe de 4 barrettes SIMM 30 broches identiques de 1 Mo chacune (soit 4 Mo en tout), convenant à tout Mac utilisant ce type de barrettes (elles ont fonctionné sur le Quadra 700 de mon fils &#8230; il y a longtemps, avant d'y être remplacées par des 4 Mo) que je donne à kinenveu (-> MP)

Pour finir, un petit correctif à mon post précédent : les SE et Classic ont bien deux bans de Ram, mais contrairement au SE30, ce sont des bans de deux barrettes, et non de quatre (les barrettes SIMM 30 broches sont des barrettes 8 bits, donc pour un processeur 16 bits, comme le 68000, il faut les apparier par deux, alors que pour un 68030 ou 68040/68LC40*, processeurs 32 bits, il faut les apparier par 4) !


(*) Le cas du 68020 est particulier, ce processeur 32 bits pouvant fonctionner sur une carte mère 32 bits (Mac II) ou 16 bits (Mac LC), il peut être nécessaire d'apparier ses barrettes par 2 ou 4 selon le cas.


----------



## waldo38 (18 Octobre 2009)

Salut,

Quelqu'un aurait-il une carte ROM-SIMM pour Mac Classic à vendre/donner  ?

Merci d'avance

@+


----------



## Invité (18 Octobre 2009)

Le monsieur dont le post apparaît juste au-dessus en propose régulièrement il me semble ! 
Jette un oeil aussi sur le fil en en-tête du forum "Classic Mac" et qui s'appelle  don de Mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Le monsieur dont le post apparaît juste au-dessus en propose régulièrement il me semble !
> Jette un oeil aussi sur le fil en en-tête du forum "Classic Mac" et qui s'appelle  don de Mac



Ben oui, mais "le monsieur" en question a posté vendredi les quatre dernières qui lui restaient à destination d'un autre membre de MacGe, donc, il n'en a plus !


----------



## Invité (19 Octobre 2009)

Pas de bol !


----------



## mistercz100 (21 Octobre 2013)

waldo38 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je relance ce post car j'ai le même pb, l'avez-vous résolu ? et si oui comment ?
> 
> ...



il faut maintenir les 4 touche avant d'allumer l'ordinateur et vérifier que touche majuscule ne soit pas enclenchée !

video ci dessous

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnO97S_ZQrA


----------



## mistercz100 (26 Octobre 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Pour l&#729;ouvrir il suffit d&#729;avoir un tournevis torx 15, mais il faut que la lame soit suffisamment longue (au moins 20cm) pour atteindre les vis.


 l'ouvrir ok c'est bien beau, mais il y a pas une manipulation à faire pour vider le courant de l'écran ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2013)

mistercz100 a dit:


> l'ouvrir ok c'est bien beau, mais il y a pas une manipulation à faire pour vider le courant de l'écran ?



Sans l'ouvrir, nan, mais de toute façon, même en l'ouvrant, ça reste une opération "à risque" pour l'opérateur. Certains écrans Apple avaient un bouton, pour ça, mais pas les Mac "monoblocs" (que ce soient les "petits" ou les "grands") !


----------



## mistercz100 (26 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sans l'ouvrir, nan, mais de toute façon, même en l'ouvrant, ça reste une opération "à risque" pour l'opérateur. Certains écrans Apple avaient un bouton, pour ça, mais pas les Mac "monoblocs" (que ce soient les "petits" ou les "grands") !


pour les monoblocs utilise tu un outil pour décharger l'écran ? car je voudrais démonter mes deux Macintosh plus épaves mais pas faire de bêtises


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2013)

mistercz100 a dit:


> pour les monoblocs utilise tu un outil pour décharger l'écran ?



:afraid: Tépafou ? Pas envie de me prendre la THT dans les pattes, moi, si il n'y a pas de bouton "pour", l'écran reste comme il est ! :mouais:


----------



## Invité (26 Octobre 2013)

Edit 


En retard de deux guerres&#8230;
Pascal a posté 2 fois !

Quand même, 
j'avais posé la question il y a longtemps "combien de temps faut-il que tout soit débranché avant d'intervenir" et Claude72 m'a répondu "un certain temps"
N'étant pas très courageux, mais pas trop patient non plus, j'ai attendu 2 jours avant d'intervenir sur un iMac G3 (donc beeaaaauuucoouuuppp plus de peps qu'un Monobloc), pas de soucis lors de l'intervention sur la ventouse&#8230;
Pis (avant de savoir, j'ai réparé tout près de la ventouse et de la THT) de nombreuses fois mon Classic II avec assez peu de temps entre le débranchement de l'ordi et l'intervention.
Le tout sans utiliser (la frousse ou la méconnaissance) un ustensile pour décharger la THT


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Edit
> 
> 
> En retard de deux guerres
> ...



Oui, mais là, son idée, c'est de "démagnétiser" l'écran pour récupérer de la luminosité, si j'ai bien compris, or, en le démagnétisant (en fait, en le déchargeant de son électricité statique), il ne pourrait récupérer que de la netteté, mais si le canon à électrons du tube est agonisant, ça n'est pas ça qui le ressuscitera ! :mouais:


----------



## claude72 (27 Octobre 2013)

Invité a dit:


> j'avais posé la question il y a longtemps "combien de temps faut-il que tout soit débranché avant d'intervenir" et Claude72 m'a répondu "un certain temps"
> N'étant pas très courageux, mais pas trop patient non plus, j'ai attendu 2 jours avant d'intervenir sur un iMac G3 (donc beeaaaauuucoouuuppp plus de peps qu'un Monobloc), pas de soucis lors de l'intervention sur la ventouse&#8230;


Quand j'interviens sur un écran au niveau de la THT et de sa ventouse, je décharge toujours la haute-tension du tube avant... mais je dois aussi dire qu'à chaque fois que j'ai travaillé sur des écrans d'ordinateurs le tube n'avait pas de charge résiduelle... (contrairement aux postes de télévision qui ont une charge électrique résiduelle même après plusieurs jours d'arrêt)
Alors je ne sais pas si c'est normal parceque les systèmes THT des moniteurs seraient différents des téléviseurs, ou si c'est parceque j'ai toujours eu de la chance, mais dans le doute, *il faut toujours décharger la THT, et ne pas y toucher si on ne sait pas comment la décharger*.


Sur un écran TV noir et blanc  la THT est  de l'ordre de 14-15 kV et sur un couleur de l'ordre de 25 kV...
... donc effectivement le iMac G3 a un peu plus de "peps" qu'un Monobloc à écran noir et blanc, mais néanmoins 14 kV ça fait déjà une bonne décharge quand ça t'arrive dans les doigts !!!



*************





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Certains écrans Apple avaient un bouton, pour ça, mais pas les Mac "monoblocs" !


Effectivement, les moniteurs (de bonne qualité) sont équipés d'une commande pour forcer la démagnétisation de l'écran.

Mais même si il n'y a pas ce bouton, tout les écrans couleurs (TV ou moniteurs) ont un système automatique de démagnétisation qui fonctionne systématiquement à la mise en route de l'appareil... donc si le moniteur n'a pas de commande externe de démag, il suffit de l'éteindre et de le laisser refroidir 5-10 minutes pour qu'il se démagnétise automatiquement au rallumage.





> Oui, mais là, son idée, c'est de "démagnétiser" l'écran pour récupérer  de la luminosité, si j'ai bien compris,


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai compris : j'ai compris qu'il veut démonter complètement 2 Mac plus ou moins en épaves pour essayer d'en refaire 1 avec les meilleures pièces de chacun des 2...
... ce qui nécessite effectivement de débrancher les 2 ventouses THT !





> ... or, en le démagnétisant (en  fait, en le déchargeant de son électricité statique),


Non, non, c'est bien une démagnétisation, qui permet d'éliminer la magnétisation résiduelle du masque à ombre  à l'intérieur du tube cathodique.





> ... il ne pourrait  récupérer que de la netteté...


Non plus ! (désolé Pascal...) : la netteté se règle avec le potentiomètre de "focus", qui agit sur une des électrodes du canon (la "grille" G4 si j'ai bonne mémoire) pour régler la concentration du faisceau d'électron...

... alors qu'une magnétisation du masque à ombre dévie légèrement les faisceaux d'électrons, avec pour conséquences que chaque faisceau de chaque couleur (R,V,B) n'arrive plus exactement sur ses luminophores correspondants et "bave" un peu sur les luminophores adjacents d'une autre couleur, ajoutant ainsi un peu d'une autre couleur dans la couleur voulue... par exemple le faisceau du canon rouge va "baver" un peu sur les luminophores bleu, ce qui va "salir" le rouge et lui donner une nuance plus ou moins violette, ou le faisceau vert va taper aussi sur les luminophores bleus et donc le vert devient turquoise, etc.

Donc la magnétisation affecte la *pureté* des couleurs... et la démagnétisation rétablit la pureté des couleurs.

(et si la magnétisation est un plus forte elle peu dévier tellement les faisceaux que chacun va taper carrément complètement sur les luminophores d'à côté, ce qui fait des couleurs qui n'ont rien à voir avec la réalité : en général ça fait des grosses zones surtout dans les coins avec des dominantes violettes ou vertes !)



Et cette magnétisation résiduelle du masque à ombre  à l'intérieur du tube cathodique provient du champs magnétique terrestre (sauf quand le  gosse de la voisine s'est amusé à promener un aimant devant ta télé pour te faire une blague) : normalement quand le  téléviseur reste toujours à sa même place, le champs magnétique  terrestre magnétise le masque à ombre ET agit sur les 3 faisceaux de la  même manière...

... mais si le téléviseur est déplacé et tourné  par exemple de 90°, la magnétisation résiduelle du masque à ombre  devient "perpendiculaire" à celle du champs magnétique terrestre et les  faisceaux d'électrons sont affectés différemment par ces deux actions  magnétiques qui ne sont plus "alignées", ce qui a pour résultat de salir  les couleurs.





> , mais si le canon à électrons du tube est  agonisant, ça n'est pas ça qui le ressuscitera ! :mouais:


Ça c'est sûr !

Il existe des méthodes pour régénérer les canons agonisants en perte de luminosité... en général, le problème vient d'une oxydation de la cathode qui diminue le flux d'électrons émis et donc la luminosité du tube... quand j'étais dépanneur TV, l'atelier dans lequel je travaillais avait un "régénérateur de tube cathodique" : c'était un appareil que l'on branchait sur le tube (à la place de la platine PAV du téléviseur) avec l'adaptateur qui convenait au brochage de chaque tube, et quand on appuyait sur le bouton de régénération il surchauffait le filament et envoyait un courant dans la cathode qui décollait littéralement l'oxydation... d'ailleurs souvent pendant la régénération on voyait des petites particules incandescentes qui étaient éjectées à l'arrière des canons à électrons (donc au niveau de la cathode)... la 1re fois ça fait un peu peur !!! Mais c'était super-efficace, car après la régénération le tube retrouvait (presque) sa luminosité originale !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2013)

claude72 a dit:


> Non plus ! (désolé Pascal...) : la netteté se règle avec le potentiomètre de "focus", qui agit sur une des électrodes du canon (la "grille" G4 si j'ai bonne mémoire) pour régler la concentration du faisceau d'électron...
> 
> ... alors qu'une magnétisation du masque à ombre dévie légèrement les faisceaux d'électrons, avec pour conséquences que chaque faisceau de chaque couleur (R,V,B) n'arrive plus exactement sur ses luminophores correspondants et "bave" un peu sur les luminophores adjacents d'une autre couleur, ajoutant ainsi un peu d'une autre couleur dans la couleur voulue... par exemple le faisceau du canon rouge va "baver" un peu sur les luminophores bleu, ce qui va "salir" le rouge et lui donner une nuance plus ou moins violette, ou le faisceau vert va taper aussi sur les luminophores bleus et donc le vert devient turquoise, etc.



Oui, mais là, on parle d'écrans monochromes, et le faisceau du canon unique ne va plus arriver exactement là où il devrait sur les luminophores, rendant l'image moins nette (où plus baveuse, si tu préfères), par diminution de netteté, je ne pensais pas à un problème de focus, mais bien à un problème de déviation anormale du faisceau d'électrons.


----------



## mistercz100 (27 Octobre 2013)

ouah les mecs je vous pose une question et vous me sortez une thèse ! vous êtes des sacrés cerveaux ! 

je me sent un peu minus à côté


----------



## claude72 (28 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais là, on parle d'écrans monochromes, et le faisceau du canon unique ne va plus arriver exactement là où il devrait sur les luminophores, ...


Ah oui, c'est du monochrome... je n'avais pas fait gaffe à ce détail : tu as parlé de démagnétisation, alors j'ai embrayé direct sans réfléchir sur l'écran couleurs...

... parceque dans un écran monochrome, il n'y a pas besoin de démagnétisation, puisqu'il n'y a pas de masque à ombre, et, surtout, (regarde bien un écran monochrome) il n'y a pas de luminophore, puisque toute la surface interne de l'écran est enduite de substance fluorescente !




> ... rendant l'image moins nette (où plus baveuse, si tu préfères), par  diminution de netteté, je ne pensais pas à un problème de focus, mais  bien à un problème de déviation anormale du faisceau d'électrons.


Avec un écran monochrome, si tu as une déviation anormale du faisceau d'électron, par exemple avec un champs magnétique parasite, ça va seulement déplacer plus ou moins l'image sur l'écran et/ou la déformer... (on le voit facilement en plaçant un aimant à côté du tube... d'ailleurs au niveau du col du tube et du déviateur il y a des petits aimants qui servent à corriger la géométrie de l'image et sa position)

Quant à la diminution de netteté, c'est à cause d'une mauvaise focalisation du faisceau (mauvais réglage, ou canon très fatigué), alors que l'image qui bave peut aussi être un problème électronique dans la carte vidéo (mais là, je dois avouer que ma mémoire me fait défaut et je ne me rappelle plus de la raison exacte... désolé... )


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2013)

Il me semble que la THT se décharge naturellement si tu laisses le produit non alimenté pendant une bonne semaine ou plus, non ?


----------



## claude72 (29 Octobre 2013)

Sur un téléviseur en bon état, pas sûr qu'une semaine suffise ! en tout cas, je ne prendrais pas le risque : le tube cathodique est un condensateur parfait qui n'a aucune fuite, et le redressement de la THT est fait par plusieurs diodes en série ce qui diminue fortement les risques de fuites...

En revanche, comme je l'ai déjà dit, sur des moniteurs informatiques je n'ai jamais eu d'étincelle en déchargeant la THT... donc je pense qu'il doit y avoir un circuit de décharge intégré, mais là encore je ne prend jamais le risque et je fait toujours une mise à la masse de la connexion THT sous la ventouse pour décharger le tube au cas où... et malheureusement je n'ai jamais réussi à trouver un schéma électrique d'un moniteur pour confirmer.

Ceci dit, pour autant que j'ai pu voir, les circuits de THT et balayage horizontal des moniteurs sont différents de ceux d'un simple poste de télévision : les postes de TV ont le balayage horizontal branché sur le circuit primaire de la THT, alors que les moniteurs informatiques ont 2 circuits séparés, un pour la THT et l'autre pour la balayage horizontal... ce qui permet apparemment de mieux réguler la tension de THT et le balayage horizontal (et évite certains défauts spécifiques aux postes TV) et permet aussi de fonctionner avec des fréquences horizontales différentes pour les moniteurs multisynchros.


----------



## Invité (29 Octobre 2013)

Pour l'iMac G3, 3 jours suffisent.
4 jours pour un G4 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Pour l'iMac G3, 3 jours suffisent.
> 4 jours pour un G4 ?



Ça parait logique, regarde les réunions du G8, elles durent bien 8 jours


----------



## littlepeter (26 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous, à l'occasion des 30 ans du mac j'ai voulu redémarrer mon mac classic de 1993 il a fonctionné une fois s'est bloqué et après maints reset manuels et pince à épiler pour retirer les disquettes il ne reconnait plus le disque dur je suis obligé de mettre le disque utilitaires 2 qui contient le fichier système pour que ça marche: quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ? J'ai lu vos posts qui évoque aussi les mêmes problèmes que vous avez rencontrés.
Dans l'attente cordialement.
Littlepeter.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2014)

Sur le disque "Utilitaires 2", il doit y avoir Utilitaire disque et SOS disque, est-ce qu'une de ces deux applications "voit" ton disque dur (si non, alors, c'est qu'il est mort) ?


----------

